# loss at 14+5 weeks not sure if i belong?



## aspen9944

I lost my son at 14 weeks and 5 days on April 4,2014. Was my loss too early to be a part of this group? I feel like I'm on the fence. A little to far for early loss, not quite far enough for second trimester and way too off from still birth.


----------



## mhazzab

aspen9944 said:


> I lost my son at 14 weeks and 5 days on April 4,2014. Was my loss too early to be a part of this group? I feel like I'm on the fence. A little to far for early loss, not quite far enough for second trimester and way too off from still birth.

I'm so sorry for your loss. No your loss isn't too early for this group at all, you should post wherever you feel most comfortable. It does seem quite quiet in here right now though! I guess maybe that's good...?

How are you coping?

Xx


----------



## nessaw

Aspen so sorry for your loss. I lost twin boys at 14+5 too. Big hugs.x


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I have just lost my baby at 14+2, and also feel like maybe I shouldn't be here, but I don't fit in with 1st tri losses either (and I've had 4 of them, so I know). I held a baby in my hand. I don't even know if it was a boy or a girl though. They told me it was too early. 
I'm so sad, I can't imagine ever being happy again.


----------

